# How do you make a living?



## strongback (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm just curious really. From what I see in the pictures posted here many of you live in rural to semi-rural areas and I was just wondering if there were any trends in what you folks do to put bread on the table.

Me? I own a small inflatables rental business. You know, the things that kids get in and jump around on? That's my most popular one in the picture below. In my spare time, I am employed by a government contractor 40 hrs a week as a force analyst. It is the latter occupation of my time that drives me most to cut big majestic trees into tiny little pieces of firewood. I sit at the desk aaaaaalllllllllllll day long and I'm just itching to do some MAN-WORK when I'm finally unleashed. If I could make as much or more money with a chainsaw or welder I'd jump at it in a second. 

Enough about me though... How do you provide the food, shelter and clothing that your families don't fully appreciate?


----------



## nickblaze466 (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm an operations analyst and project coordinator for an EBPP company in Toledo. I'm also working on an MBA with a specialization in finance and am enrolled in the doctoral program to study subatomic structural physics. 

and i own a tree service/firewood company.


----------



## strongback (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm betting we will see white collar jobs over-represented in this forum.


----------



## thombat4 (Sep 11, 2008)

strongback said:


> Enough about me though... How do you provide the food, shelter and clothing that your families don't fully appreciate?



Good thread strongback!

I work at a nonprofit organization in downtown Cleveland where I'm in charge of the mailroom operations. Been there ever since I graduated from high school. In fact I just reached my 30 year milestone...too bad I can't retire so I can devote my life to my newfound passion of firewood and all that it entails!! I wish I had some land to speak of. I live right in the heart of the city with a backyard that's just a little bit longer than the norm. I'd love to live in some of the areas you guys live in. opcorn:


----------



## coppermouse (Sep 11, 2008)

I work for as a design engineer (electronic) for a company in Columbus Ohio and live about a half hour south of Columbus


----------



## ShoerFast (Sep 11, 2008)

strongback said:


> I'm betting we will see white collar jobs over-represented in this forum.



I'll take that friendly bet! (I really don't know, but a fun bet!) 

My main-stay is shoeing horses, a Farrier by name. My typical day involves driving around the mountains and the area just west of Denver maintaining horses, mules and donkey hoofs. 

As side lines, I make and sell custom hunting and trail knives, firewood, clearing, fire/environmental mitigation, and occasionally guide big game hunts, elk mostly. 

Filler time, winters are leaner, I weld and take fabrication jobs. 

Something new this year, a friend of mine and I were just awarded a bid to construct a steel frame buildings an a remote areas, the coin is still in the air, they could pan out well?

Maybe just me, I was an instructor, aviation repair for a time but white collars make me ichy!


----------



## country boy (Sep 11, 2008)

Self employed at my residence . I do auto collision repair and painting out of my shop also do light mech. and welding. Dont have to spend much on gas everyday going back and forth to work.


----------



## bama (Sep 11, 2008)

I teach elementary music and band(grades 4-12) in a rural school of 320 kids in K-12. I also coach an after school LEGO jr. robotics team that we take to competition every year. In the summer, I help my BIL and FIL farm about 100 miles away on their 5000 acre small grain farm. In my spare time, I work on anything mechanical. This summer, I overhauled my dad's Farmall 826, 6 cylinder diesel. Quite an education when going from gas to diesel!


----------



## testlight (Sep 11, 2008)

I work for a float plane company in rural Alaska.


----------



## thombat4 (Sep 11, 2008)

ShoerFast said:


> I'll take that friendly bet! (I really don't know, but a fun bet!)
> 
> My main-stay is shoeing horses, a Farrier by name. My typical day involves driving around the mountains and the area just west of Denver maintaining horses, mules and donkey hoofs.
> 
> ...



Can I quit my day job and come work with you?


----------



## TJ-Bill (Sep 11, 2008)

Parents and I own a small graphics company, I was a mechanic for 3 years but they offered me a job and I jumped on it. Been almost 6 years nows.. 

we do stuff like this..

http://img114.imageshack.us/my.php?image=trailerpszl6.jpg

http://img50.imageshack.us/my.php?image=picture0881sb0.jpg

http://img50.imageshack.us/my.php?image=imgp1683ee5.jpg

http://img50.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sabianbooth2jx5.jpg


Sorry for the links, Image shack has played with the setting .. too lazy to reload.


----------



## boostnut (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm an estimator for a steel fabrication business, mostly tube bending and forming. Small family owned business with about 20 employees. 

We used to have too much free time on our hands and built the contraption in the attached pic, the Q-36 pumpkin modulator. The business has grown to a point where free time is non-existant but the toys still come out on occasion.


----------



## Kingsley (Sep 11, 2008)

Outside Sales Representitive for an International Truck Dealership.

I'd quit my day job in a second as well if I could make the same dough with my saws!

I work all day long and sometimes see nothing get done. It is rewarding to go to work with a saw, and at the end of the day actually see a difference. I like the workout too.


----------



## RDT (Sep 11, 2008)

I work at Mercedes-Benz ,Collision repair.


----------



## mga (Sep 11, 2008)

i'm a retired bum.

cutting wood is just a hobby for me.


----------



## ShoerFast (Sep 11, 2008)

boostnut said:


> I'm an estimator for a steel fabrication business, mostly tube bending and forming. Small family owned business with about 20 employees.
> 
> We used to have too much free time on our hands and built the contraption in the attached pic, the Q-36 pumpkin modulator. The business has grown to a point where free time is non-existant but the toys still come out on occasion.




At the risk of you needing to kill me after you tell me! 

What is a Q-36 Pumpkin Modulator, and what and how do they modulate pumpkins?


----------



## mga (Sep 11, 2008)

ShoerFast said:


> At the risk of you needing to kill me after you tell me!
> 
> What is a Q-36 Pumpkin Modulator, and what and how do they modulate pumpkins?



LOL....i was afraid to ask that.


----------



## MNfarmer (Sep 11, 2008)

My two main occupations are farming and school bus driving. About a year and a half ago I bought the farm from my parents. I'm the fifth generation to own in and it's been in the family 115 years. It was a dairy farm until 11 years ago when we switched to beef cows. I just started my fifth year driving school bus this fall and so far I'm enjoying that. In my spare time I'm a volunteer firefighter.. starting my seventh year at that. In the summer when I'm done haying I work for a couple other farmers in the area. In the winter I cut firewood for myself and some to sell then I help a friend of mine get his cut. It's interesting to hear about other people's occupations.. good thread!!!


----------



## Wood Scrounge (Sep 11, 2008)

Customer service\satisfaction manager used to be an electrician.


----------



## Booshcat (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm a Network Engineer for a company outside of Boston.
I keep all of our location's people and computers talking to each other in the US, Thailand, HK and mainland China.

I also take care of about 120 computer users.
Sometimes while dealing with a particularly troublesome customer I dream of my chainsaw.....lets leave it at that:chainsawguy:


----------



## Booshcat (Sep 11, 2008)

boostnut said:


> I'm an estimator for a steel fabrication business, mostly tube bending and forming. Small family owned business with about 20 employees.
> 
> We used to have too much free time on our hands and built the contraption in the attached pic, the Q-36 pumpkin modulator. The business has grown to a point where free time is non-existant but the toys still come out on occasion.



I've seen a Piano modulator in action, wow it was amazing!


----------



## cjcocn (Sep 11, 2008)

I am currently an Economic Development Officer and have been for the past 8 years. Will be for another 2 years until I finish my Commerce degree (my "year off" just ended after 9 years), then it's off to bigger and better things.

I started out in (light) construction, then went into railroading until it started to die out. Figured I'd start earning money with my brains instead of my back, but I sure miss the work and sometimes feel like dropping everything and heading back out to a work camp somewhere.

Cutting firewood not only keeps me warm, but also helps to keep me sane (or as sane as I ever was).


----------



## hanniedog (Sep 11, 2008)

A pumpkin modulator use compressed air to shoot a pumpkin. Haven't you seen punkin-chunkin on Discovery channel.


----------



## valleyboy (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm a Case Manager (Social worker/counselor/Exorcist) at a county public health clinic (STD testing/treatment, Teen O.B. Clinic, and a primary care clinic) for teens ages 12-21 years of age. I witness and hear horrific things...
I been blessed to be able to help some young people gain normalcy in their lives. I have a fair amount of clients who are teenage parents, and I also teach a 10 week series of parenting classes for teens who are parents.

Using my chainsaw is one of many ways to relieve my stress. I wish the best for my children's generation...the way I see adolescents now it scares me what society has become. I figure if I can teach and empower my children to be good, moral people and leave the real hard stuff to God, then they be just fine.

Have a great day Y'all!!!

Regards,
valleyboy


----------



## strongback (Sep 11, 2008)

thombat4 said:


> Can I quit my day job and come work with you?



Only if you take me with you!


----------



## walexa07 (Sep 11, 2008)

I am a mechanical engineer working for an engineering consultant firm. Our division primarily produces alignment sheets and piping drawings for installing pipelines, compressor stations and metering stations.

Most of my years here have been in an office although I'd much rather be outside even if it is 100F or 15F. My love for the outdoors is my main reason for enjoying saws, cutting and splitting wood, etc. Camping, hunting, fishing, atving are all my favorite hobbies.

Waylan


----------



## urhstry (Sep 11, 2008)

I don't have as much stress as you guys. I have been a police officer for over 13 years. I relax by using my chainsaw and thinking of all the perps I run across.


----------



## ericjeeper (Sep 11, 2008)

*My day job sounds piddly compared to some.*

I own a small one man window sales and installation company. If anyone needs a good deal on replacement vinyl windows let me know.. Oh you pay the travel fees.. On my slow days I help a few friends that have small farms..(Gives me some seat time)


----------



## strongback (Sep 11, 2008)

*The tally so far...*

I included those who are self employed in the service sector in the blue collar numbers but if the numbers get any higher I'll probably make a seperate category. By my count, this is what we've got so far minus those who have posted while I was writing this, of course: 

White Collar: 11
Blue Collar: 6
Green Collar: 1
Retired: 1


----------



## sdt7618 (Sep 11, 2008)

I am a quantity surveyor for a Local Authority Building dept. Moved out of the Rat race of Main Contacting to spend more time with my kids, dropped from a 60hr week to a boring 9-5, four days a week. love spending that extra time with my little ones, but sometimes, just sometime thrill and pressure of the old job.


----------



## ShoerFast (Sep 11, 2008)

hanniedog said:


> A pumpkin modulator use compressed air to shoot a pumpkin. Haven't you seen punkin-chunkin on Discovery channel.



Last American to own a TV, and love it!

But not seeing a punkin-chuckin seems a bummer. 

Just from the hip?

Is there a way to use A/O to '*POP*' that punkin out there, instead of compressed air? Thinking a win here!

And on another note. I do like punkin-seeds, slightly salted - slightly toasted,,,,, this give new meaning to how to get the seeds out of the punkin!!!


----------



## Blowncrewcab (Sep 11, 2008)

I Build Machines that build bearings for the Timken Bearing Co, I Love it, Get to use my imagination at someone elses expense. I Have 8 acres and 5 horses.


----------



## avalancher (Sep 11, 2008)

I am a diesel mechanic, but also work on anything that comes in the door with a motor. On the side, my wife and I run a craft supply website, affordablecrafts.com
Between the two jobs, I cut firewood for the winter, sometimes business gets a little slow in the winter and I cant stand to sit around to long, even in the winter.
I much rather saw wood than ship craft supplies, but I love the repair work.


----------



## mimilkman1 (Sep 11, 2008)

I milk cows and work for a couple of farmers during the morning and in the afternoon I work as the second shift supervisor of radiology at 268 bed hospital.

Kyle


----------



## Wood Doctor (Sep 11, 2008)

I was a machine design engineer for 2 years, a college professor at five different universities for 15 years, director of marketing research for a major energy company for 4 years, and president of my own software development company for the last 22 years.

Now I'm worn out and just retired September 1 in order to pester TreeCo, et al. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## tree md (Sep 11, 2008)

Owner/climber American Tree Works. Been doing trees since 91.


----------



## boostnut (Sep 11, 2008)

This video is a little dated and "dry" but it gives the general idea.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMFgkoCctdk

If I remember correctly, the "Q-36 pumpkin modulator" name came from the Marvin the Martian cartoon. Marvins weapon of choice was name something along the lines of the Elludium Modulator. There is a long story to go along with the name, one of those "you had to be there" stories tho. We've shot a 10 pound pumpkin about 4850 feet, still trying to hit the mile mark, maybe this year.


----------



## ms310 (Sep 11, 2008)

*New Construction*

I am in home sales, design, construction, and project cordination. Specializing in custom modular homes. Trying to make a living with over 2% of the local homes entering into forclosure. That does not count the ones that have already sold for .40 on the dollar. Economy here is terrible, so still trying to keep my head above water. Income in the last 3 years has dropped by over 50%...Enjoy cutting firewood it gets me away from this job and gives me some alone time to think...Not to mention it puts food on the table and clothes on the kids.
Ps. I also grow about an acre of pumpkins, and 75 tomatoe plants, i leave this money for the kids as long as they work at it. I would love to see one of my pumpkins go for a ride in the pumpkin gun!


----------



## Geez (Sep 11, 2008)

ericjeeper said:


> I own a small one man window sales and installation company. If anyone needs a good deal on replacement vinyl windows let me know.. Oh you pay the travel fees.. On my slow days I help a few friends that have small farms..(Gives me some seat time)



Huh. Me too. That is I install for someone else now. I was self employed for about 8 years but then one of my major customers that I subcontracted to made me an offer I couldn't refuse. Now I make good money doing the same thing but no more night/weekend sales calls and persnickety customers.


----------



## Moss Man (Sep 11, 2008)

My name is Pete and I have been "downsized". I have worked for the same Paper Company for 24 years in a union shop. 5 years ago I worked my way into the Coating Preparation department, decent pay and a good all around job making formulas of coating, driving fork truck, running pumps and so forth. 3 weeks ago they annouced the work force of 220 people is being reduced to 86 people as of Decemebr 31st. "Thank you for 24 years of fathful service and by the way you are fired right in the midst of the holiday season".
Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.

What else can I do but look at it as an opportunity and move on with life, not something you plan on after 24 years and at the age of 47.

I am hoping we qualify for TAA, the federal program that allows workers displaced by foriegn trade to retrain for a couple years by the grace of some benefits.


----------



## Soilarch (Sep 11, 2008)

Does full-time student count? I've got till may still. I usually work summers on the farm. (Except last summer had in internship.) I've normally done odd jobs around campus and for professors. (Can actually be decent money...professors are generally loaded) I'm cutting firewood for fun and as a self-employed alternative to "professors' handyman". We'll see if I make it.

Getting my B.S. in Occupational Safety.... (Still have to decide if and how I'll use it.)


----------



## iowawoodcutter (Sep 11, 2008)

Electrical Engineer for a Fiber Optic Switching company.


----------



## mig (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm a forestry engeneer working for a forest management company that have 170 000 acres of eucaliptus forest to the paper industry.

I live in a 10 acres little farm with dogs, horses, hay and some forest for firewood.


----------



## tcNH (Sep 11, 2008)

Parole Officer...Unfortunately business is good. and a retired landlord. moved out to the sticks with the posse couple of years ago. Would love to make a living with my saws. 3 kids, wife in school and 1 big English Mastiff puppy.
Love country living and will never go back to the city...Except maybe for a red sox game. Maybe...

This is a great site.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## MJR (Sep 11, 2008)

Chemical Engineer


----------



## thombat4 (Sep 11, 2008)

Moss Man said:


> What else can I do but look at it as an opportunity and move on with life, not something you plan on after 24 years and at the age of 47.




All the best to you Pete.


----------



## Mike Van (Sep 11, 2008)

After 35 years as a power co. lineman, I retired 2 1/2 years ago at 55. I run my sawmill, cut firewood, pick up whatever side jobs interest me - The others, I just say "sorry, too busy"


----------



## Rookie1 (Sep 11, 2008)

Mike Van said:


> After 35 years as a power co. lineman, I retired 2 1/2 years ago at 55. I run my sawmill, cut firewood, pick up whatever side jobs interest me - The others, I just say "sorry, too busy"



Im jealous of you retirees. Ive got 20 years to go and I cant wait. Oh ya Im a general mechanic for a small suburb of Cleveland Ohio. I tell people I work on everything from weedeaters to firetrucks.


----------



## wdchuck (Sep 11, 2008)

Used to build one of kind production machinery....test and runout then install and train operators. Large UPS's, industrial filters, robot programming, long list...all of it blue collar work. 

Then we had a beautiful baby girl...not long after, we had a charming little boy...and these past 5-1/2 years I've been home with them. Tougher job than all previous combined, no timecard to punch after 8hrs and leave, no sickdays, no vacations, but the pay is awesome, benefits are priceless, and so much more that no 'job' can give you. Not sure what category it falls into though.

In the future some kind of homestead based business would still allow my availability for the kids, for sick days, summer vac, and all that.


----------



## Mike Van (Sep 11, 2008)

rookie1, it goes by fast - When it was my turn, it seemed strange, it was like a few days before I was the 'new guy' - I do miss all the guys, great bunch - They stop when they're in the area. One of them said "I can't stop anymore, i'm so jealous of you I can't stand it"


----------



## lumberchukk (Sep 11, 2008)

Project Manager / Engineer for an automatic temperature controls company.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Sep 11, 2008)

arborist climber tree service owner started 1973 tom trees


----------



## darren_nh (Sep 11, 2008)

Civil engineer, but not too civil.


----------



## mga (Sep 11, 2008)

urhstry said:


> I don't have as much stress as you guys. I have been a police officer for over 13 years. I relax by using my chainsaw and thinking of all the perps I run across.




lol.


----------



## mranum (Sep 11, 2008)

Christmas tree farm manager here, and fast approaching my silly season. We ship in an average year between 8000-10,000 trees mostly in the Mississippi valley from Illinois to Texas. Peaceful most of the year since I tend to work all by my lonesome. 






Kingsley said:


> Outside Sales Representitive for an International Truck Dealership.
> 
> I'd quit my day job in a second as well if I could make the same dough with my saws!
> 
> I work all day long and sometimes see nothing get done. It is rewarding to go to work with a saw, and at the end of the day actually see a difference. I like the workout too.




Wouldn't be Mid-State Truck by chance?


----------



## RodneyG (Sep 11, 2008)

Industrial maintenance for seven years ago yesterday. 

NEVER EVER FORGET 9/11 SEVEN YEARS AGO TODAY OR THE MEN AND WOMEN WHO HAVE GIVEN THEIR LIVES AND THE ONES WHO ARE STILL FIGHTING BECAUSE OF THAT SAD, SAD DAY. THANKS TO ALL YOU HEROS

MY GOD BLESS THEM ALL


----------



## rfalk (Sep 11, 2008)

Research Scientist


----------



## Peacock (Sep 11, 2008)

Automotive tech at a Honda dealer. Formerly for a Ford dealer. I've pretty much worked on them all, though. I 'do' firewood on the side. Helps with the bills, especially now that we are building a house.


----------



## JeffHK454 (Sep 11, 2008)

Research & Development toolmaker .... build one-off jet engine parts for all the big players..


----------



## Lignum (Sep 11, 2008)

3rd shift foreman/printing press operator. Part time firewood enthusiast.


----------



## 55chevyparts (Sep 11, 2008)

Day job is to drive the Brown truck. Any other time is trying to tend to my 80 acres of hay/pasture, help father with his 120 and cattle, cut wood, family time, etc. This spring I am looking at putting in peaches and blueberries. Was self taught net admin for 6 years(novell) prior to current.


----------



## oldirty (Sep 11, 2008)

climbing for about 6 yrs and in the industry for almost 10. been a buzzard for 31.


----------



## camojeep (Sep 11, 2008)

mechanic dodge dealer


----------



## Butch(OH) (Sep 11, 2008)

Operations manager for a portable rock crushing and recycling Co. Grew up on a farm and still own one. 


http://www.complete-resources.com/index.html


----------



## machinistbcb (Sep 11, 2008)

Predictive Services Analyst: Vibration analysis, Infared Thermography, Laser Alignmnet on industrial equipment.


----------



## czar800 (Sep 11, 2008)

.




I work for a small township water authority as there operator and farm about 350 acres plus keep 100 to 120 beef.






.


----------



## dustytools (Sep 11, 2008)

I am a project superintendant for a design/build general contractor. I started there in August of 1989. www.brettcon.com.


----------



## woodbooga (Sep 11, 2008)

Fundraiser for a non-profit. Check out AS between calls to donors, submitting grant proposals, etc. 

Scrap metal and deal in junk a bit on the side.


----------



## Firestarter (Sep 11, 2008)

Manager of the shipping/receiving Dept of a medical Equipment supply company.....


----------



## tanker (Sep 11, 2008)

Farmed for a lifetime until 2000,owned and operated school bus 24 years,11 years as heavy equiptment operator and for the last 3 years driving a semi hauling tanks(gas,diesel,jet fuel,ethanol,bio products,sulphuric acid,caustic soda,soap,propane,anhydrous amonia and just about any other nasty thing that can be hauled in a tanker)


----------



## epicklein22 (Sep 11, 2008)

I am currently a student at Kent State University. Work background includes maintenance worker at a camp ground, groundie for a tree company, ebaying chainsaws and some motorcycles, and lastly, a firewood seller.


----------



## berry5 (Sep 11, 2008)

ford diesel mechanic, have 3 greenhouse


----------



## Joshlaugh (Sep 11, 2008)

Assistant Park Manager for a 642 acre park in Central Ohio.


----------



## gink595 (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm a part time back up p*rn star No really I've had a couple "careers" I started the first 7 years after graduating as a metal fabricator until I had some liver transplants, then I did a career change and now I'm a office geek working as a detailer (draftsmen) for a company named Nucor Building Systems, detailing steel buildings. Welding still makes me money at home when I feel like taking on a fun project, and I've been picking up some jobs with my skidsteer as of late. Thats my money making story


----------



## stihl sawing (Sep 11, 2008)

Graphic communications instructor, Lawn and building maintenance for apartment complex.


----------



## nosoot (Sep 11, 2008)

Mercedes Benz auto technician - 33 years -my collar has always been blue


----------



## fletcher0780 (Sep 11, 2008)

Technical Projects Manager (educational technology) at a local university.


----------



## Buckethead (Sep 11, 2008)

Firefighter/Paramedic for the last 21 years. I also teach part-time for the State Fire Academy. In my spare time I help a buddy bale hay. One wife, four kids, one grandson, five horses, six dogs, and four cats.

In my former life I was an aircraft refueler, baggage handler, de-icer and airplane mechanic.

I have a soft-spot for Draft horses, old tractors, Can-Am ATVs, and airplanes with round engines.


----------



## joshua mason (Sep 11, 2008)

im a union laborer out of local 83. been doing construction work since i got out of highschool. been union for almost nine years now. my guidance counceler tried to get me to go to college, just wasnt me. ive met alot of great down to earth people doing what i do and i enjoy the fulfilment of a hard days work. also makes for a great stress reliever.


----------



## bigbadbob (Sep 11, 2008)

Phone guy in my 35th year,, 8 months to go!!! 
Have done warehousing, installation, analogue and digital switching, data carrier, etc etc, now on the line crew,,, no stress there, many changes can't wait to get out. Love to fix things. Saws and fire wood are a cool hobby thats why I'm here. I do enjoy you all:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Hedge (Sep 11, 2008)

Well my 40 hr a week job is Hvy equip ops (blades,loaders,dump trucks and semi's)for the County Hwy Dept. I Farm a couple hundred acres and run cows on a couple hundred more and do 4-500 hundred acres of custom harvesting in the fall. I am a volunteer fireman. I like many here am a wood-a-holic if I get a chance I fire up the Stihl and cut all I can. In my spare time I help these guy's www.nebraskabushpullers.com with whatever they need and since back last spring have been doing that web site. Other than that I don't do much else....


----------



## kennertree (Sep 11, 2008)

Arborist and tree service owner. Love it, wouldn't do anything else.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm a software engineer for Lockheed Martin. I've been in the IT industry since 2001. I was in pharmaceutical manufacturing for 11 years before finishing my degree.


----------



## pacman (Sep 11, 2008)

I drive a 5500gl tanker semi truck pumping out environmental waste water mostly oily greasy nasty smelly dirty stuff. I work mostly east of the Mississippi river from any where from Wisconsin to Lousiana east to Flordia up to Jersey. I live in Tennessee and I am home just in time to get my hands on my saw.I love being in the woods.

I dont have a stove or fire place but I am thinking about getting a stove.I cut fire wood for good exercise and sell it on the side.I know I wont get rich selling wood but the extra money and the health comes in handy. 

Thank all you guys for your help and advise.

Michael P


----------



## iCreek (Sep 11, 2008)

Working in the IT business since 1982, my dad started in 1964 (math/science major). I worked for 'Big Blue' (IBM) for 7 years, early retirement offer (in my 20s), then an IBM Business Partner for another 7 years doing networking and system integration. Currently working for the government doing Network/Security/Telcommunications work, have been doing this for the last 10 years. So I have been screwing around with computers and networks for awhile, and like to come home from the office and wind down with gathering wood, admire my stainless OWB and stare at my large wood piles

Married into a rural farm family and love the lack of neighbors and the beautiful farmland (640 acres), 4 wheelers, tractors, etc. FIL has been heating with wood for 20 years, handy with all farming tools and trades and I help with the hay and other minor chores, learning something new every day. Life is good in the country, and my 15 mile commute takes me 20 minutes.


----------



## StihltheOne (Sep 12, 2008)

Was a service manager at a Ford/Chry dealership for 10 years, then went to the sales end of the biz. Then I delivered Pepsi for a few months to let my brain grow back after 14 years at the same car dealer. Then I was the Culligan Man for 2 years. Now and for the last almost 5 years I am self employed at my own auto detail shop. It is located 70 feet from my house, the commute is not to bad. We run a 3 engine pulling tractor in the summer for the adrenaline fix. I help a buddy with a small firewood biz, about 100 cords a year.


----------



## saselker (Sep 12, 2008)

Currently a Tech for Heidelberg USA, Mfr. of Printing presses, prepress and bindery equip.

Previously tech for Bowe Bell+Howell, Mfr of production mail equip.(sorters, inserters etc).

Before that worked for a company rebuilding Mechanical Presses (machines that stamp out everything from car hoods to quarters) Big a$$ filthy machines


----------



## myzamboni (Sep 12, 2008)

Program Manager for a programmable semiconductor company (I cat herd engineers all day)


----------



## cabinman (Sep 12, 2008)

*student*

Fab shop owner, machine builder/opperator,.farmer,


----------



## aandabooks (Sep 12, 2008)

3rd Shift Machine Shop Supervisor for an air compressor manufacturer.


----------



## Adkpk (Sep 12, 2008)

And all this time I thought I was posting with arborist.

Landscape business owner/operator for 30 years is how I've pay the bills. In the winter I used to travel the world now I paint landscapes, build furniture and work on fixing up my weekend cottage in the Catskill mountains. Also own a 12 acre wood lot in the Adirondacks hence the user name.


----------



## Lignum (Sep 12, 2008)

aandabooks said:


> 3rd Shift Machine Shop Supervisor for an air compressor manufacturer.



Ahh 3rd shift rocks!


----------



## aandabooks (Sep 12, 2008)

6 years and counting.


----------



## Lignum (Sep 12, 2008)

2 years as of October, for the second time at my present employer.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Sep 12, 2008)

Chief Engineer for a large real estate property mgt. co. in the D.C. metro area, 2 office bldgs, 360K s.f., drive 72 mi. each way from beautiful Mt. Falls. 3rd generation plumber by trade, also licensed in HVAC, gas, electric, owned my own biz for 11 yrs.....fire and water are my friends!


----------



## Zodiac45 (Sep 12, 2008)

I work for a Logging company operating machinery. I also work some blueberry land, dabble in brush for balsam wreaths (coming up next) and have worked the stern of a scallop dragger/lobster boat and if all else fails can still dig a bushel of clams. Got to have your fingers in several pies up here.


----------



## belgian (Sep 12, 2008)

sales engineer for an aluminium surface treatment company...

what is it you guys have with wood, trees or chainsaws ???:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## nametrux (Sep 12, 2008)

Retired Union Pipefitter LU 562 Own 140 woods & hay.


----------



## Booshcat (Sep 12, 2008)

Strongback this thread was one of the best ideas I've seen here in a while....I gotta rep you for it.


----------



## kevin85 (Sep 12, 2008)

I was a middle school English teacher for 15 years after college. I thought I would do that forever. However, marrying into an "own your own business" family has changed my profession for the better. My wife and I now own a tanning salon and a liquor store. I also share a landscaping business with a friend, but that is only one day a week. Did I mention that I also play a big part in taking care of our two boys? Where the heck do I find time to hunt and cut wood?


----------



## gruff4531 (Sep 12, 2008)

Land Surveyor, (work both inside and outside) started as a civil drafter after school in 2000 and worked my way into land surveying, know working and going to school to get my license. Before that grew up on a farm and worked as a farm hand during high school and two years of college.


----------



## strongback (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks for all of the replies! Though I was apparently wrong about there being a preponderance of white collar members, I was correct that there are some definite trends amongst our membership. I'll take half right over dead wrong anyday.

We seem to be very heavy, given our relatively small numbers, on mechanics and engineers. (Though I didn't mention it in my OP; up until a couple of years ago I used to supplement my income by turning wrenches too) The number of mechanics and engineers goes a long way to explaining the number of innovations and inventions that show up in threads here all of the time. 

It's also readily apparent that the entrepreneurial spirit is alive and well on AS. That would go a long way to explaining the camaraderie we see here. The independent nature, belief in personal responsibility and the attendant attitudes that naturally follow give a common ground to the many posters who might not share any other professional or cultural similarities.

I'm no statistician but I will try to do a rudimentary crunch of the numbers to see if any other trends really stand out when I get some more time.


----------



## strongback (Sep 12, 2008)

ShoerFast said:


> I'll take that friendly bet! (I really don't know, but a fun bet!)



Looks like I lost. I'll buy you a six pack.


----------



## WidowMaker (Sep 12, 2008)

Retired Government Employee...I'm here to help...:greenchainsaw: 


Actually I am retired..Local Government employee..
Fleet and Maintenance Manager for 22 years. 12 to 15 mechanics and 350 to 400 pices of equipment..from lawn mowers to Cats, and everthing in between.. 
before that a Tank Mechanic for the U S Army and National Guard...


----------



## johnha (Sep 12, 2008)

While killing time between motorcycle, camping, 'yakking, fishing, hunting, and playing with chainsaw trips I try to keep computers running for people at a small college.


----------



## Lurch2 (Sep 12, 2008)

Lots of blue collar "grunt" jobs when I was young. Grew up a farm kid. Printer for 20 years. My wife started a small home based biz that really took off so now I'm her shipper. Semi retired on 21 acres in the Ozarks.


----------



## ShoerFast (Sep 12, 2008)

strongback said:


> Looks like I lost. I'll buy you a six pack.



*Burp!*

Not sure you lost,,, however thanks for the beer!

There are a fair number of White-collar members here also. 

What I am impressed in, is the diversity! 

Not much we could ask about that we would not have answers from the top of most any field!

 
 
 ​


----------



## johncinco (Sep 12, 2008)

Self employed, investments & financial planning. Lots of retirement plans for small companies and individuals. White collar, red Neck. I do a lot of employee benefits consulting for manufacturing and industrial shops, so I gave up the suit and tie several years ago. It makes the guys in the shops nervous. Been self employed for 9 years. Before that I was a sales drone at a major wire house. 60 hour work weeks were slow ones. 

Before that I was a police officer. 

I also dabble in rental properties and trading land. So many foreclosures and tax repo sales, I can't resist the easy money.

Chainsaws and sawmill give me a great outlet to get away and also heat the house. I did part time climbing and removals for 4 years during college, so that led me down the chainsaw addiction path.

BTW, the World Champion Punkin Chunker is from Midland Michigan!


----------



## strongback (Sep 12, 2008)

As stated, I'm no statistician, but here's what I got. I'm sure some of you would be insulted if I listed job by job, how, out of ignorance, I classified you. So I won't tell you and thereby save you the insult. From a government contractor, this will have to suffice: 

34 - White Collar
38 - Blue Collar
5 - Green Collar
14 - Self employed
5 - Retirees 
8 - Mechanics (as I read through the thread I would have sworn there were more.)
11 - Engineers
9 - Pro-Tree Guys (What are they doing on a sight dedicated to Arboriculture?)
And 1 - Domestic Engineer.

If the numbers don't add up it's because a self employed Mechanic fills a slot as blue collar, self employed and a mechanic.


----------



## zeliespecwriter (Sep 12, 2008)

My high school drafting teacher put me in contact with a home builder. Learned how to build what I was drawing. Learned a lot about materials. Summers, between college breaks, went back to work for the builder. Never got that degree but know more about construction than the architects I work with. 22 years later, I write specs for an architectural firm. I am known as the answer man. Its easier on the back, but I miss the good ol boys in the field. Love it when they send me to the field. Married a country girl complete with weapons and a fishing rod. Have 14 acres, 2 horses, 6 chickens and a large vegetable garden. Have a few pumpkins for the machine. Cutting wood with the boy and wife is a great way to get the family together. Great thread! Great site! Glad I found it.


----------



## clawmute (Sep 12, 2008)

I am a senior designer for an engineering company that specializes in the forest industries. We design sawmills, chip mills, osb mills, mdf & hdf mills. Anything to do with wood. 

I have been a machinist, journeyman tool & die maker, and can machine up, weld, fit up & make work anything I design. I've designed machines for the past 40 years.

Cutting wood is as much a blast as it was 37 years ago when I first moved to the Ouachita mountains.

Happy cutting boys!


----------



## jags (Sep 12, 2008)

I shoot frozen turkeys out of a cannon at airplane windshields.

Really - I'm a computer dude.


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Sep 12, 2008)

Im a chicken farmer in slower lower Delaware ( 124,000 birds) .... about 5 miles north of the new location of the World Championship Punkin Chunkin site. 
Also have to learn how to do lots of things when you are a farmer... mechanic, plumber, electrician, repairman.. ect.

BTW Marvin the Martians weapon used the Elludium Q-36 Explosive Space Modulator... Him and K-9 ( and a jar of dehydrated martians) were always trying to blow up the earth since it blocked his view of Venus. "earth creatures make me angry .. very angry indeed"


----------



## rb_in_va (Sep 12, 2008)

Software developer for a govt contractor.

strongback, how much do those rentals go for? I am in Hampton, and might hit you up next summer for the my son's b-day party.


----------



## STLfirewood (Sep 12, 2008)

I've been an auto worker for 15years. I found out a couple months ago that the are closing my plant down. So as of Oct. 31 I'm an out of work auto worker. I have had a decent amount of part time gigs.

52d in the National Guard

2yr certificate in auto mechanics. I specialized in Mitsubishi 4 cyl turbo performance for about 5 years out of my garage.

I own a small Tree Trimming and Removal business. Light on the trimming. I'm not that skilled at trimming and I won't do hack work.

Sell about 60-70 cords or so of firewood a year. Now that I'm loosing my job this should go to 100 plus next year.

I do a decent amount of skid steer work for people.

I'm the find it guy. People call me when they are looking to buy things. I can usually find about anything in a short amount of time.

I'm currently enrolled in an EMT class. I guess that is going to be my next job.


Scott


----------



## abohac (Sep 12, 2008)

*Teacher/Coach/Farmer*

I teach school, I coach baseball and football, I farm around a 1000 acres with my dad and I sell a little firewood on the side (about 100 face cords per year). I have a bachelors degree in secondary education and a masters degree in secondary administration.


----------



## blackdogon57 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Self employed*

Stay at home dad - # 1 priority 
Boarding Kennel Full time
Proocess and sell firewood part-time (feels like full time)

Thought I was pretty busy until a read STL's last post - now I feel lazy !


----------



## highasatree (Sep 12, 2008)

I've been an owner/tree climber/certified arborist/forest technician/groundman for close to 20 years, and have enjoyed being self employed over that span of time. I'm just waiting for my son to get older and take over to business so I can just go out and just do the estimating.


----------



## flewism (Sep 12, 2008)

*tool and die*

I'm the day shift tryout foreman in a automotive tool and die plant. We use to be 450 plus strong in our heyday now we are at 234. I use to work in prototype sheetmetal and concepts cars in years past and building limo's on the side.


----------



## jjett84724 (Sep 12, 2008)

Sheriffs Deputy here. Been doing for about just over 5 years now. 15 to go!!!


----------



## logbutcher (Sep 12, 2008)

I don't need no stinkin living....I did it. Now it's Bon-Bons, sleep 'til noon, soaps, clean underwear. Life is good.......


----------



## stihlaficionado (Sep 12, 2008)

Painting Contractor specializing in Historic renovations. Part-time investor
specializing in keeping my azz in the + column...very difficult lately


----------



## hazard (Sep 12, 2008)

Civil Engineer. I design highways. The latest project is a converting a 2 lane highway to a 4 lane highway. Adding in a few interchanges and roundabouts.


----------



## spankie (Sep 12, 2008)

I work as a Hazardous Materials Specialist for the local county Government 911 Ceter. On Call 24-7, 365. Been a Volunteer Firefighter for 12 years. Work for my buddy at his Landscape Supply Business from April till August and Cut and sell firewood on the side. All that plus i am a father of a 2 year od little boy. I stay busy enough without needing anything else.


----------



## JAL (Sep 12, 2008)

Master Electrician for 34 years. I work for myself specializing in industrial electrical control troubleshooting.


----------



## OldHickory (Sep 12, 2008)

*Day job*

I work in "Chaos Central". I did my prep work at a job during college taking nationwide calls on a 800 number as a customer service rep. I'm a hospital pharmacist and if I'm staffing the central pharmacy instead of doing clinical work in the charts, it can be like working a mixture of air traffic control and a complaint department. Nothing works smoothly all the time and there is always plenty of misplaced bad attitude directed at me and my department in any given day.
It sure is nice to go home and either chew through and stack some beautiful wood, or start that winter fire and watch the secondary combustion while forgeting about the day job. Spare time in the winter... backpacking in the most windy, cold, snowy conditions I can find. Usually 6000' exposed mtn tops in the SE Appalachians Oct-April with occasional trip to the West during Jan-Feb. Guess I have the appreciation for the forests that predisposes me to woodburning. 
Another predisposition --My dad was an electrical engineer and started burning in the 70s and I've just kept on it.


----------



## Cattledog (Sep 13, 2008)

27 years in the U.S Army, retired in 03. Train Dispatcher for Union Pacific railroad, work in Omaha Nebraska, hello Wood Doctor. 
Small herd of Scottish Highland cattle to keep the freezer full, a couple Scottish Terriers, big vegetable garden, a couple geese a bunch of cats. 
Loving life here in Iowa.


----------



## Qsky (Sep 13, 2008)

35 Years as an auto tech,got out in '03 Began broadcasting in '94. Now I do that full time Mornings, 6 to 10 am. I heat my house with wood even though we have a new furnace. LP is just so expensive,and cutting wood keeps me in shape.I have a Sthil 029.I haul the wood back in a wheelbarrow and split it by hand. I have 14 rows 4 ft high,22ft long, and I'm working on next year's supply.


----------



## Bowtie (Sep 13, 2008)

My newest occupation is a field service mechanic for a large construction rental service corporation. So far I love it, keeps me close to home. Before that I did bridge construction for 9 years operating cranes and all kinds of dirt moving equipment.


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 13, 2008)

Owner operator of tree service! In the business since 82.


----------



## splittah (Sep 13, 2008)

*Medical*

I work for a company called Putnam Plastics Corporation, which, as of right now is a division of Memry Corp. I am a medical extrusion technician and I work 3rd shift 4- 10 1/2 hour days. I extrude coatings onto tapered guide wires used in surgeries to tolerances of .0005.
The company I work for does all very difficult multi-lumen, co-extruded, multiple compound tubings used for everything from brain surgeries to heart surgeries and much more. We are one of the makers of the lovely catheters everyone loves to hate and IV hoses and tubes for everything from IV bags, oxegen and all the nifty tubings for the rec*** exams etc.

So the next time you are at the hospital or Doctors office... look around at just how many things there are there that use tubings and hoses. It is really pretty surprising how much there is when you really think about it.

On my free time... (yeah right) I love to work around the house or work on the house and cut/split wood.

Of course the Harley takes up some time too... but hey, a guy has to play once in a while right?


----------



## itn (Sep 13, 2008)

power plant operator, boilers and turbines.


----------



## boostnut (Sep 13, 2008)

Jkebx, thanks for correcting me on the Marvin the martian issue. Yeah, I hear you about the latest world record shot. One of these years we need to head back out to Delaware and re-claim what is ours.


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Sep 13, 2008)

boostnut said:


> Jkebx, thanks for correcting me on the Marvin the martian issue. Yeah, I hear you about the latest world record shot. One of these years we need to head back out to Delaware and re-claim what is ours.



The championship has been moved to Bridgeville because the other location was sold to a developer...there was talk of moving it to MD but I am glad they kept it here in Sussex County.
On the Marvin issue.. I have always been a MM nut
I am kinda partial to the local boys keeping the title here at home.. but alas it has not been.. must be too many making 'pie'


----------



## LTREES (Sep 13, 2008)

Turn key at a county jail, 12 1/2 years. Climber, sm. tree business owner for 16 years. Never run out of things to do. Very blessed.

P.S.
The high from climbing is better than doing drugs.
However, you can't get it out of your blood.


----------



## Hugenpoet (Sep 13, 2008)

LTREES said:


> P.S.
> The high from climbing is better than doing drugs.



How comprehensive was your research?


----------



## germy01 (Sep 13, 2008)

Airline pilot here about to lose my job for the second time. First was after 9/11.


----------



## farmermike (Sep 13, 2008)

Correctional officer if you like big words, jailer if you don't. I go by jailer. I also farm about 550 acres of corn and soybeans. A hobby farm around here. Been burning wood for about 20 years, with the price of things it looks like it will be a few more. Luckily I've got about 200 acres of woods to cut from so I don't have any problem finding wood.


----------



## SWI Don (Sep 13, 2008)

Product Engineer for an automotive supplier. Most of our stuff is on heavy duty diesel engines with some foray's into the light duty (pickup) stuff from time to time. Been doing this for 7 years. Previous to that was designing blending plants for fertilizer both retail and bagging plants. Did some new product design at that place also. 

I grew up on a farm and now live on an acreage in a 100+ yr old farmhouse not too far from where I grew up. Grandparents are great, especially when you are travelling and mom has to be at work well before daycare will take the young ones.

My brother is an arborist and got me into chainsaws. I've got an old house that I can't afford to heat with gas so now we burn wood. I started cutting firewood to sell and ended up buying a place that I needed it to heat. 

I like doing metal fabrication as a hobby, also some mechanic work and carpentry work. Trying to overhaul an old house 1-4 projects at a time. 

Don


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Sep 13, 2008)

SWI Don said:


> Product Engineer for an automotive supplier. Most of our stuff is on heavy duty diesel engines with some foray's into the light duty (pickup) stuff from time to time. Been doing this for 7 years. Previous to that was designing blending plants for fertilizer both retail and bagging plants. Did some new product design at that place also.
> 
> I grew up on a farm and now live on an acreage in a 100+ yr old farmhouse not too far from where I grew up. Grandparents are great, especially when you are travelling and mom has to be at work well before daycare will take the young ones.
> 
> ...



AKA 'money pit'? , insulated like a corn crib? I got one of those.. LOL


----------



## Dennis_Peacock (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm a Unix Systems Engineer. I work for a major data warehouse company that deals with the worlds largest financial companies. My primary focus for the past several years is Data Protection Engineer and we currently backup on a monthly basis about 2.9PB of data......In case you want to know how many backup tapes that is? We rotate over 6,000 tapes per week.

BTW, 
1 PB (Petabyte) = 1,000 TB (Terabytes)
1 TB (Terabyte) = 1,000 GB (Gigabytes)

We manage and run over 900 Unix servers. Our data center space is just over 7 acres.

Other than that...I like building custom furniture and cutting firewood for winter heat. I also used to do and enjoy ornamental horticulture....wished I had stayed with that.


----------



## arlen (Sep 13, 2008)

I was a one man shop plumbing contractor for 10 years.
Air Force 12 years active and Air Force Reserves12 years, 
discharged June 15 for medical reasons awaiting retirement in 12 years.
Going through a VA disability board. 
Currently on unemployment.


----------



## stihl025 (Sep 13, 2008)

Rail traffic controller... aka: train dispatcher for Norfolk Southern, Pittsburgh Division.

Former 911 dispatcher
Former newspaper photographer

Volunteer firefighter going on 18 years


----------



## husky455rancher (Sep 13, 2008)

last 5 years ive been building large trucks for the us government, other governments, tv news crews, military stuff like that. i used to build all the bodies from scratch. after i had my share of the fab area i went to the systems area and did the intergration for a little over a year. again all from scratch. the last 2 years or so i been doing cnc on a 5x30ft router table, a hydraulick punch press and a laser. i dont really mind the work, and the good thing now is there is very little in the company i cannot do. so theres always something for me to do. but in all actuality the cnc part keeps me busy 99% of the time.


----------



## bore_pig (Sep 13, 2008)

Journeyman Electrician. Employed now as a maintenance electrician at a coal-fired power plant. 1 1/2 years at the plant. The previous 8 years were as a construction electrician.


----------



## Bowtie (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks to me like the blue collar worker is winning hands down. And you damn right I am proud of it!!!


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Sep 13, 2008)

Bowtie said:


> Looks to me like the blue collar worker is winning hands down. And you damn right I am proud of it!!!



Blue collar makes the world run and green collar ( im guessing) feeds it.. never heard the green collar term before.


----------



## Bowtie (Sep 13, 2008)

Jkebxjunke said:


> Blue collar makes the world run and green collar ( im guessing) feeds it.. never heard the green collar term before.



Green collar? Guess I missed a few posts.


----------



## sundance (Sep 14, 2008)

Mechanical engineering degree 33 years ago. Worked for a company doing in situ uranium mining for 6 years. Since then I've been a project manager supervising crews doing inspection and repair work on the steam generators in nuclear power plants.


----------



## larman (Sep 14, 2008)

been doing constrution work for last 7 yearsbefore that worked for a wooden truss plantbefore that worked sawmills 2 diffeerant ones so i got a strong back and a weak mine lol cut firewood for myself dont have time to cut enufe to sell


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 14, 2008)

Full time firefighter for Ann Arbor City Mi and a Taxidermist on the side.

Rob


----------



## PA Plumber (Sep 14, 2008)

Nothing fancy here; just do a little plumb'n.


----------



## ktm rider (Sep 14, 2008)

I work for the Federal Bureau of prisons as a Powerhouse Operator.


----------



## FerrisDiesel (Sep 14, 2008)

Full time Firefighter in RI.....on my 4 days off I am a lawn maintenance engineer , thats big talk for landscaper, and I am also trying to start my own tree and firewood service.


----------



## lawson's tree s (Sep 14, 2008)

owner operator of a tree service for the last 10 years.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Sep 14, 2008)

Welder/Foreman/Engineer for our family owned fab shop. Been climbing for 15 years for our family owned tree service. I also sell firewood and do some excavating, land clearing, and logging.


----------



## zanderson (Sep 14, 2008)

Another student. Firewood company pays for school (or at least its supposed to..). Trying to get my MBA.


----------



## czeigler (Sep 15, 2008)

9-1-1 Dispatcher

EMT / Firefighter and wood cutter in my spare time!


----------



## strongback (Sep 15, 2008)

The breadth and width of occupations here is nothing short of stunning. And yes, Bowtie, it looks like the Blue collars have it (so far). 

I'll go through the posts and update the numbers when I get some time. It looks like I'll have to break out another category for public service (fire, police, ems) as they seem to be well represented. I'll probably break out the part-time farmers too.

I'm too busy fulfilling the obligations of a woodaholic on the weekends to check on Sat and Sun, so I'm fully two pages behind on my tabulations but I'll get to it...eventually. 

I agree that it is the blue and green collar folks out there who keep our economy churning and I hold the highest respect for them. I only expected that there would be many on this board who, like me, were blue/green collar at heart, suffering under the stanglehold of white collars and taking it out, as "weekend sawyers", on the wood. 

No one who knows me outside of where I work would ever imagine that I make my living with a mouse and keyboard and not a wrench, welder, hammer or saw.


----------



## strongback (Sep 15, 2008)

I just realized that I just got my first little yellow rep thingy!  Thanks. I hope you've enjoyed reading this thread as much as I've enjoyed "hosting" it.


----------



## NC Firewood (Sep 26, 2008)

*many jobs*

Full-time firefighter, work 10 days a month 24hrs., work part-time at another rural fire dept. at home a couple days a month, small firewood business, sell less than 75 cord a year. Oh, trying to keep our farm and land from falling apart is 24/7 365


----------



## PaulinNY (Sep 27, 2008)

Retired from the NYPD and currently enrolled at community college working towards degree in nursing. Id much rather be out at the woodpile than studying.


----------



## vcsnover (Sep 27, 2008)

*what I do...*

I am a recruiter for the WV Army National Guard, with nearly 19 years of active service. Hooah!


----------



## GlennG (Sep 27, 2008)

Airline Mechanic(get laidoff every 7 years) which is why I am also a/ self employed Climbing Arborist/Decorative Concrete Mason/Commercial Plumber/Welder Fabricater. //////I`ll add more blue collar professions to this list as the need arises.


----------



## dsm382 (Sep 27, 2008)

vcsnover said:


> I am a recruiter for the WV Army National Guard, with nearly 19 years of active service. Hooah!


 and we thank you for serving our country.









I would be a Building Automation Controls Service Technician and Programmer, damn dat’s a mouthful.
Spend my days sometimes all day on a laptop, in some of the oddest places..
a temporary office in an electrical room at a hostpital miles and miles away..





here is a shot of the last guy that did my job up at this one site, the hospital..


----------



## dnf0929 (Sep 27, 2008)

Firefighter/EMT (IAFF Local 2562) for past 12 years 

Mr. Mom (hardest and most rewarding of all jobs) to 3 y/o son and 5 y/o daughter. 

Quickbooks consulting work for small businesses.

Cutting, splitting, stacking, burning and even selling a little firewood.


----------



## Frank Boyer (Sep 27, 2008)

Worked as a mechanic and then taught Auto Shop for 32 years. While teaching I did tractor work from 1978 till 1995. Hillside drilling as a specialty. I just took an early retirement and started selling under car and collision equipment for Snap On. I'll make my first shop sales call this next week.


----------



## chainsaw1 (Sep 27, 2008)

I am a Union Pipefitter/Welder out of Local 174 in Mich. I work with alot of good people and i dont have to go to work in the same place day after day.


----------



## HardyOWB (Sep 27, 2008)

I am an operations manager for the parts warehousing and distribution center of a large injection molding machine manufacturer.


----------



## brisawyer (Sep 27, 2008)

Full time Firefighter/EMT. Sawmill, tree work and a little firewood on the side.


----------



## CFSIII (Sep 28, 2008)

Been a printing press operator for 29 yrs.

Love the smell of a fresh split pile of oak.


----------



## johnzski (Sep 28, 2008)

self employed carpenter for the last 15 years--logger/pulp truck driver when things are slow.


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 28, 2008)

GlennG said:


> Airline Mechanic(get laidoff every 7 years) which is why I am also a/ self employed Climbing Arborist/Decorative Concrete Mason/Commercial Plumber/Welder Fabricater. //////I`ll add more blue collar professions to this list as the need arises.



I have to ask are you trimming that tree or removing it? 
If you stay in one field long enough you don't need all the rest
to support yourself. I see them every storm, carpenter's mysteriously
become tree services overnight,thing is; they are not licensed or insured
to do it most times! Most full time tree services view these jacks as
an expense or loss. I really don't care most times but when the illegals
and pickup and ladder types start cutting throats it makes me !
Ok I have had my rant, now learn to wear a hard hat and make cuts
just outside branch protection zone!


----------



## toddstreeservic (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm owner/operater of my own tree business, sell firewood, skidsteer work, part-time maintenance guy for my church/christian school, contractor for a company that builds challenge courses and climbing towers, caretaker services for 2nd home owners, ebay/half.com resaler in the winter. Whatever else is needed to pay the bills


----------



## scaczac (Sep 28, 2008)

im a union laborer out of local 574 i work mostly in sewer treatment plants installing piping and pumps and have a small farm


----------



## pickwood (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm a construction superintendent-residential-unemployed. Now working for a small grading and logging company in the NC mountains.


----------



## AOD (Sep 28, 2008)

Park maintenance worker/groundskeeper.


----------



## JohnH (Sep 28, 2008)

Foreman for a large tree company.


----------



## redprospector (Sep 28, 2008)

I make a living with my saws. 
Untill this thread I thought every one did.:monkey: 

Andy


----------



## twincam (Sep 28, 2008)

Man Ho


----------



## SectorB (Sep 28, 2008)

I am a full-time Firefighter/Paramedic, IAFF Local 3272.I am daddy daycare on my days off and a a dabbler of many things.


----------



## Aaron B (Sep 28, 2008)

Power plant operator.


----------



## AOD (Sep 28, 2008)

The park I am responsible for.

Summer 2006


----------



## nitromusky (Sep 28, 2008)

Navy, owner/operator,mechanic for 15 years. All things dreamt about as kid . Now starting tree and firewood busness.


----------



## Mkarlson (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm a licensed pesticide applicator. Spraying agricultural crops as well as applying fertilizer consumes most of my spring and fall. My partime jobs are selling a little firewood and for last couple years selling scrap metals.

In short 
I make things grow for money
I kill for money
I saw for money
I torch for money


----------



## sdaly (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm an engineering manager for a research and development division of one of the biggest digital camera/digital imaging companies in the world (at least one of our products is in almost every household in the country). My yuppie co-workers just can't understand why I wear cowboy boots to work, why I choose to drive a dirty diesel pickup truck instead of a fancy european car (even though I could afford it), and spend my free time hunting, fishing, camping, wrenching, mowing my own lawn, and cutting firewood. I may work in a yuppie "high-tech" office, but I'm still a Kansas redneck to the core and proud of it!


----------



## markbuilt (Sep 29, 2008)

*whatdo you do for a living*

I used to manfacture prefab buildings , til a family illness struck close to home , so after a time to keep the brain working well ( a true sawdust head ) always had interest in things made of wood etc . 
tried heating the house and out buildings with wood scraps and beaver fallen poplar ( the job was 1/2 done ) 
the kids grew up so hd to find easiers ways to cut wood , thanks to many wood cutter types here now building a small wood processor see if i can mantain my 65 cords per season ( those beavers are busy little fellas )


----------



## Marc (Sep 29, 2008)

Fire protection engineer and project manager.

I work at the world's largest enclosed fire test facility.

Also a volunteer firefighter/EMTy...

My second job is restoring (just keeping up at this point) the family farmhouse built circa 1760, 1780 and 1812.


----------

